# FB's Grow Attempt #2 - indoor CFL tub grow



## FloydBanks (May 4, 2007)

Hello again MP!  For any of you who read my last journal (home sweet home) you know that I had the misfortune of cooking my plant... and a lot of problem with growth in general.
Well, on the day my first girl died, I was determinned to get this growing stuff right, so I put 5 seeds in to some wet paper towels, sealed them in to a tupperware container, and then put them under a sweater in a closet.  After ~48 hours I had 2 seeds with taproots ready to go in to soil.  (By the way, it was 4 bag seeds, and one of my snowberry seeds). 
To this day, the snowberry seed still has no taproot, so I've kind of given up on that one, but anyway, back to my story. 
I put the 2 seeds in soil, and in ~24 hours had them above ground, and under my lights.
*Note* something I did different this time was to switch one of my cool white CFL's out with a warm white *endNOTE*

*My setup:* five 26watt coolwhite CFL's, and one warm white CFL, all on a bathroom vanity light strip (3 sockets, 2 lights in each) screwed in to the top of my grow tub, which consists of 2 rubbermaids, one on top of the other.  There's 2 passive intakes on the bottom back of the tub, and one out take on the top of the tub, which is connected to a carbon scrubber w/ computer fan by a 4' duct.  
The lights are running 24/7.
And, again, I'm using MG potting soil (feeds up to 3months) and perlite.  This time with more perlite.



So, today is the 3rd day since the 2 plants broke soil, and one is bigger than my first plant that died, and one is about the same size as it was after ~26 days of veg.  (Pictures below)

And, to add to this... remember I said I had 5 seeds germing, well I havn't checked them the last 3 days because I've been busy, but when I was going to take pictures for you just now, I decided it was time to toss out the baddies.... well one had a HUGE taproot.  So, I'll have a 3rd plant on the way... I think this was another bagseed, but I'm not sure because they had moved around by this point.  So, I'm pretty skyed about that.  But, without further ado, here's the pics I took from just now.


----------



## FloydBanks (May 5, 2007)

Just posting to update that the 3rd seed that sprouted that I put in to soil yesterday popped above ground sometime last night, and I stuck it under the lights this morning.
Also, today was the first watering for the other 2.


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 5, 2007)

Hey there man !!!!   thins look and sound good ! i hope this grow goes well for you . I'm on my first grow and having a little bit of trouble , but should all work out . i also use CFL's and fluro's . GOOD LUCK DUDE . keep it green !!!  



PEACE


----------



## FloydBanks (May 6, 2007)

rollingstoned77 said:
			
		

> Hey there man !!!!   thins look and sound good ! i hope this grow goes well for you . I'm on my first grow and having a little bit of trouble , but should all work out . i also use CFL's and fluro's . GOOD LUCK DUDE . keep it green !!!
> 
> 
> 
> PEACE


Thanks man, hope everything works out well for you too 

Here's pics from today (Veg day 6): 
I'm starting to think that it's just the small pot that I have/had my plants in that was why it wasn't growing too much because the one I have in the small pot now isn't growing nearly as fast as the other one.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 6, 2007)

Looks good man! Been wanting to see how that snowberry comes out.


----------



## FloydBanks (May 6, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Looks good man! Been wanting to see how that snowberry comes out.



ya me too... none of these are that tho lol
i killed the first snowberry i had giong, and the second seed i tried to germ didn't take... so i just got a few bagseed


----------



## FloydBanks (May 9, 2007)

Hey all, it's day 8 of Veg.  The bigger one is getting bigger, working on the 3rd set of leaves.  It was getting a little top heavy, so I propped it up with some toothpicks today to help her out.  The little one is still little... I'm thinking maybe that _was_ the snowberry seed I tried germing because it's the same color/size as the last snowberry I tried to grow.... and maybe it's just a longer veging plant, who knows.  
Also, I'm thinking about taking the small one and putting it right in to 12/12 just for the heck of it because I've never done it before, and I won't really have room in my grow tub for 2 big ones anyway as far as I can tell.  

I'm just waiting for my camera battery to charge, and then I'll take some pics for everyone.


----------



## herbman (May 9, 2007)

sounds like you need a fan in that room man it will dramatically show diffrence in the strength of the stalk thierfore they dont flop over like a fish ne ways good luck with your grow i'll check in every now n then:bong1:


----------



## FloydBanks (May 9, 2007)

herbman said:
			
		

> sounds like you need a fan in that room man it will dramatically show diffrence in the strength of the stalk thierfore they dont flop over like a fish ne ways good luck with your grow i'll check in every now n then:bong1:




I can't really fit a fan in to my grow tub.... It's just a rubbermaid upside down on another rubbermaid.  I'm planning on LST'ing or scrogging at some point anyway (it's still just shrub like, not very stretched at all, just top heavy), so it shouldn't be too much of an issue.... i hope


----------



## bakedpotato (May 9, 2007)

Right on man. I've been thinking of doing the same exact setup after reading Bodom's journals. I want to grow some White Widow or Nevilles Haze. 

I bet you could get more airflow if you disconnected the carbon scrubber. I don't think it is needed at this point. I would hook it up once the smell is becoming noticable. Also, if you are going to LST I think it would be in the girl's best interest to have the healthiest  and strongest stalks possible.

How many tubs are you going to use? How many plants per tub?


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

looks good so far man!!! can wait to see the finshed grow!!! bet you acnt wait eather lol


----------



## Gods Advocate (May 9, 2007)

very similar to my grow! post pictures of your set up please. im interested in seeing the successes that you're having with this setup.. i may be able to duplicate some of them! thanks in advance, and good luck bro


----------



## FloydBanks (May 10, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> looks good so far man!!! can wait to see the finshed grow!!! bet you acnt wait eather lol


You're certainly right there, Kindbud 

Here's the pics as promised (from today though, not yesterday, so 9 days in)
The first 2 are the same plant, just showing you that I had to support it a little... The 3rd is the runt, the fourth is so you can see the comparison in size, both again are day 9 in Veg.












			
				Gods Advocate said:
			
		

> very similar to my grow! post pictures of your set up please. im interested in seeing the successes that you're having with this setup.. i may be able to duplicate some of them! thanks in advance, and good luck bro


That last pic is for you   Nothing special, I wasn't going for stealth... I just found 2 rubbermaids in the basement at my parents house that weren't being used, so I spray painted the inside black (to block out the light cuz they glow), and then flat white.  I put weather stripping around the rims of them so that they don't fall off eachother, and it helps to seal in/out the light.  There's 2 passive intakes on the bottom of the tub (you can't see them in that picture because they're in the back).  They are just 4 inch holes with short dryer ducts coming out of them to act as light traps.  You can see the carbon scrubber on the top, there... it's fastened close to the lights on the inside to try and cut down on some of the heat, too.

Inside, there is a bathroom vanity fixture screwed to the top.  I've adjusted it so I have 6 CFL's running off of it. So picute it like >< >< ><  (i don't know if that helps lol, but they're 2 and 2 and 2, u know what i mean)  And, that's about it.  Oh, and I've got my plants propped up on 2 stacks of DVD's with the cardboard box that my computer keyboard came in laying across the DVD's so the plants can sit on it. 
Hope that all makes sense, and gives you a clear enough visual with the picture, Gods Advocate.


----------



## FloydBanks (May 14, 2007)

Hi again, today's day 13 of Veg for 2 of my girls (hoping).  I took pics yesterday, but didn't have a chance to update, so here they are.  The biggest plant is starting to get stinky (makes me a proud dad), the other one is still pretty small, although it has gotten SLIGHTLY bigger the last couple of days... but it's fan leaves are yellowing some.  I havn't given either plant any nutes yet, so it's not nute burn, and I am using the same soil and water for both plants.
If anyone reads this: the only nutes that I have around the house ( i havn't gone and bought anything special yet ) is MG Houseplant Food (8%, 7%, 6&) . Would this be ok to feed the little one to see if it helps at all? I know I shouldn't give it full strength anyway tho.

But without further ado, here's the pics of the girls.














Oh, I also have an updated pic of my shotglass grow (vitamin bottle grow lol), so you can check the link in my sig for that.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 14, 2007)

FloydBanks said:
			
		

> If anyone reads this: the only nutes that I have around the house ( i havn't gone and bought anything special yet ) is MG Houseplant Food (8%, 7%, 6&) . Would this be ok to feed the little one to see if it helps at all? I know I shouldn't give it full strength anyway tho.


 
I've seen many, many people try MG plant food and harm their plants. MJ just doesn't do well with it.

If you use it, good luck. Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## FloydBanks (May 14, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I've seen many, many people try MG plant food and harm their plants. MJ just doesn't do well with it.
> 
> If you use it, good luck. Let us know how it works for you.



It's funny.... the only one's I've had problems with are the one's I've started in those taracotta pots.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2007)

terracotta asorbs water drying out small containers quick beacause they wic water from roots and roots on the terracotta directly can have problems due to drying off. i would put them in as big of pots as you can and use plain plastic container with lots of drianage holes and plant in medium mixed with dolomite lime (1 oz per gallon medium) or plant all on the container itself,(edit: *i mean the rubbermaid tub*)putting as much medium as u can. if your planning to finish them off in there than the more medium the better, if someone says planting  more than one plant in one container is bad dont listen, having one plant in a 1 liter pot compared to two plants in a one gallon container the more medium the better no matter the number of plants. plants potted in small container get rootbound fast and the smaller the container the worse it is as cannibis roots grow fast.

to sum all this up the more medium you can plant them in the better. the more you supercrop and keep a fan blowing hard on them (after a while put the fan directly on them) and keeping the light low will mean less strech, and more yeild you get in the end.

i will try to follow this grow but they are looking better n better. good luck my friend! hope they produce well for you!


----------



## FloydBanks (May 14, 2007)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> terracotta asorbs water drying out small containers quick beacause they wic water from roots and roots on the terracotta directly can have problems due to drying off. i would put them in as big of pots as you can and use plain plastic container with lots of drianage holes and plant in medium mixed with dolomite lime (1 oz per gallon medium) or plant all on the container itself,(edit: *i mean the rubbermaid tub*)putting as much medium as u can. if your planning to finish them off in there than the more medium the better, if someone says planting  more than one plant in one container is bad dont listen, having one plant in a 1 liter pot compared to two plants in a one gallon container the more medium the better no matter the number of plants. plants potted in small container get rootbound fast and the smaller the container the worse it is as cannibis roots grow fast.
> 
> to sum all this up the more medium you can plant them in the better. the more you supercrop and keep a fan blowing hard on them (after a while put the fan directly on them) and keeping the light low will mean less strech, and more yeild you get in the end.
> 
> i will try to follow this grow but they are looking better n better. good luck my friend! hope they produce well for you!



Oh, thanks man, I didn't know that about taracotta pots... but it sure does explain a lot haha.  I don't have any other pots to move them in right now, so I think I'm going to clean out a 2 liter soda bottle cut some holes in the bottom and fill that up with soil, and then move my smaller one in to that and see how it does.


----------



## FloydBanks (May 16, 2007)

Well, yesterday I took a day trip to some outlet malls with my girlfriend.... BUT, before I left, I cut a 1 liter soda bottle in half, and transplanted the little one in the taracotta pot in to the soda bottle.
The improvement that it's made from yesterday to today looks pretty damn good to me.  I think we're gonna be alright *phew*


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 16, 2007)

hey there FLOYD . i did the 2 liter pepsi bottle thing , even talk about it my journal .be sure not to leave it clear !!!!  roots hate light . worked good ( FOR AWHILE ) they will not be in them long before you will need to transplant again . if i had any suggestion to you , learn from my mistake and go spend a few dollars on bigger pots now . you will be happy you did and the end result will be much better . Mine got root bound and i had nothing but trouble . I do wish you luck on yer grow and things look good . just thought i'd add my $0.02 , which is worth about $0.02 , maybe even less . PEACE


----------



## FloydBanks (May 16, 2007)

rollingstoned77 said:
			
		

> hey there FLOYD . i did the 2 liter pepsi bottle thing , even talk about it my journal .be sure not to leave it clear !!!!  roots hate light . worked good ( FOR AWHILE ) they will not be in them long before you will need to transplant again . if i had any suggestion to you , learn from my mistake and go spend a few dollars on bigger pots now . you will be happy you did and the end result will be much better . Mine got root bound and i had nothing but trouble . I do wish you luck on yer grow and things look good . just thought i'd add my $0.02 , which is worth about $0.02 , maybe even less . PEACE



Haha, thanks man, I didn't even think about that.. What if I just duct tape around the sides to keep the light out, that should work alright until I put it in the final pots, u think?


----------



## FloydBanks (May 18, 2007)

Well, I just topped the bigger one.  The little one is getting better everyday... it's still short, but it's got a few sets of nodes growing off it now atleast.  Oh, and I LST'd a little for the past couple of days on the big one too.


----------



## FloydBanks (May 21, 2007)

I feel like it's been a while since I've updated with pics, but truth be told, I'm not to proud of how it's looking right now haha.  My bigger plant is having that yellowing/rust colored spots problem that I keep reading about from people.  And, no, it's not a nute burn to anyone who reads this... I havn't added any nutes yet.  The top sets of leaves are all green and good to go, but the bottom ~4 or so aren't looking so hot.  I flushed it today, then transplanted it in to a bigger pot.... I mentioned before that my soil had been yellow on me for a while (what I think is a salt build up), so it might be a nute lockout... hopefully the new soil in the new bigger pot will help some.........

On another note, the smaller one that I transplanted recently in to the 1 liter soda bottle... well that one's looking pretty good   It's not a giant like the other, but it's really taking shape.  I think I'm going to transplant that one soon in to an actual pot, so I don't have to worry about light getting to the roots.

I'll see what I can do about getting some pics up in the next couple days.  And remember, if the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy.


----------



## FloydBanks (May 22, 2007)

Well, today is day 19 of veg, and as promised.... PICS! (This topic delivers )
Ok, so the first 2 are of my biggest plant that I transplanted yesterday.  The second picture of it shows the yellowed/dead leaves with the brown patches (some of that is just soil from transplanting it yesterday too tho) marked by the yellow arrows... You can also see where I topped it a few days ago and it has split in to 2 new shoots, marked by the red circle... and yes, it was my first time topping ever, and I wasn't exactly sure where to snip it, so there's a little stub still haha.
The 3rd picture if of my smaller plant... which I just watered and transplanted out of the 1 liter bottle and in to the pot that I used to have the bigger one in, so hopefully that works out better for it.












Oh, and I've also got a new pic of my shotglass grow up in the topic in my sig (below this) if you want to see how that's going. Cheers.


----------



## FloydBanks (May 23, 2007)

I also want to mention (more for myself than for you) that I acquired some epsom salt yesterday, mixed 1 tsp with 1 gallon of water, poured some in to a spray bottle, and sprayed my plants last night.
I also read somewhere that you shouldn't spray your plants while the lights are on (can't remember where, and don't know if it's true or not).... so I did a 18/6 light cycle last night instead of the 24/0 that i've had all along... I think they enjoyed the dark period, so I'm gonna keep it like that.


----------



## Draston (May 23, 2007)

FloydBanks said:
			
		

> I also want to mention (more for myself than for you) that I acquired some epsom salt yesterday, mixed 1 tsp with 1 gallon of water, poured some in to a spray bottle, and sprayed my plants last night.
> I also read somewhere that you shouldn't spray your plants while the lights are on (can't remember where, and don't know if it's true or not).... so I did a 18/6 light cycle last night instead of the 24/0 that i've had all along... I think they enjoyed the dark period, so I'm gonna keep it like that.


 

You should never do that. Light will pass through the water sitting on the leafs and the water will act like a magnifying glass and cause the area the drop is on to burn horribly.

Just like with your outdoor plants you never water until the evening when the sun is about the set.


----------



## FloydBanks (May 23, 2007)

Ok, so I did the right thing when I gave them a dark period for the spraying.  Yay for me. 
But, to contradict myself, I'm not going to continue giving them 18/6, I'm gonna stay at 24/0 because I only have one grow box and I need to put my shotglass grow on 12/12.. like today lol, so I'm just gonna take that out of the box for 12 hours, and put it in a cabinet or something, then stick it back in in the morning.

Oh, and I just picked up some 2700 lumen warm white CFL's today, along with some flowering plant food (10-52-10 IIRC, maybe 20-52-20 idk), and some rooting hormone for future needs.  I've gotta read up on cloning b4 I mess with that stuff too much.


*Summary: staying 24/0 with lights for now, going 12/12 with my shotglass grow tonight, and need to read up on cloning.*


----------



## FloydBanks (May 24, 2007)

Today I made a few modifications.  Since all my plants are in the same grow tub, and I'm attemping to 12/12 my shotglass grow, I switched out one of my cool white bulbs and put in a warm white, just ont he side of the tub the shotglass one is on, so it will have a few more lumens, and a better spectrum for it to flower while it's under the lights.

I also did some LST on my big plant today while I was letting the lights cool b4 I switched that one.  I wasn't really sure what I was going for with the LST, so I just tied down a few of the upper branches so the lower ones could get some light too because there's a bunch of growth towards the bottom that started, but hasn't done too much... BUT look like bud sites, so that's cool.  I also noticed while i was LSTing that on a few of my nodes there are 4 (that's right, FOUR) branches coming out from the same spot, and not just 2 like the others (i'll have to show you pics of this soon).
Oh, and finally to conclude my busybody day, I topped the smaller one.

So far, so good guys, Veg day 23.


----------



## FloydBanks (May 25, 2007)

I may be over reacting, and it might just be new growth since I havn'tput it in to flowering yet................... but look at this, does this look like a pollen sack? it's the only one I see on the plant, so I'm hoping not.... but:








I did switch out a 26watt cool white for a 42watt warm white cfl a few days ago (then this came...).  i don't know if that's what turned it up, or of the timing is just coincidence... I hope it's not a hermie or a male, but what do you think?


----------



## FloydBanks (May 26, 2007)

Well, that's definitely a pollen sack.... I cut it off today cuz it was the only one I could find, and I want to keep growing this freak of a plant.  I've got alternating nodes, polyploids (i think that's the word), and just a ton of growth on it.


Would it be worth it to put all of my plants in to 12/12 to sex them now (and then back to 24/0 after I know)? i kind of want to know what my medium sized plant is (and my shotglass is already in 12/12 but hasn't shown sex yet).


----------



## flipmode (May 27, 2007)

dont you think you should just cut the yellow leaves off the ones that are dried and dead its just goin dpreadf faster if you dont





			
				FloydBanks said:
			
		

> Well, today is day 19 of veg, and as promised.... PICS! (This topic delivers )
> Ok, so the first 2 are of my biggest plant that I transplanted yesterday. The second picture of it shows the yellowed/dead leaves with the brown patches (some of that is just soil from transplanting it yesterday too tho) marked by the yellow arrows... You can also see where I topped it a few days ago and it has split in to 2 new shoots, marked by the red circle... and yes, it was my first time topping ever, and I wasn't exactly sure where to snip it, so there's a little stub still haha.
> The 3rd picture if of my smaller plant... which I just watered and transplanted out of the 1 liter bottle and in to the pot that I used to have the bigger one in, so hopefully that works out better for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## FloydBanks (May 27, 2007)

flipmode, they already fell off on their own.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 27, 2007)

its probibly a PH problem...have u been checking it and adjusting the solution you water with? id bet thats the problem sice you havent fed yet so it cant be nuteburn UNLESS yer using Mirclegrow potting soil.


----------



## FloydBanks (May 27, 2007)

guys, i fixed the yellowing already LOL post late much?? 
The problem now is that the bigger plant's a dude or a hermie.  I cut off the pollen sack, havn't found any others yet.


----------



## FloydBanks (May 31, 2007)

I put all of my plants in to 12/12 yesterday, more because of time constraints than because I wanted to.  I know the big one is a male or a hermie........ the problem is I only have one grow tub, so when that pollinates if the other's are female... well not anymore lol.  I just want to get as much bud as I can off this grow..........................  I think my shotglass grow is a girl, it looks prettier than the others lol.


----------



## FloydBanks (Jun 2, 2007)

So, all my plants have been 12/12 for 3 days now.  Already I can see the stretching taking place.  The 2 bottom leaves on my shotglass grow are going yellow... not sure how to fix that, i've given it some Mg... didn't help.  It might just be root bound by now, I should probably check that... but other than that, so far so good. Pics soon.


----------



## FloydBanks (Jun 30, 2007)

Well, I feel like I've dropped off the face of the Earth for a while... just got a new job a few weeks ago and havn't had much time to do ANYTHING lol.

So, for an update.. it's a big sausage fest, 2 are male, 1 is gonna be a hermie...... my shotglass grow is a female... it's already got pollen all over it beacause of my setup lol... but I'm I duno how many days in to flowering, I think that one's getting root bound.. slowly dieing one leaf at a time... I should probably trim the roots....... but the other 2 are growing growing growing.... full of pollen sacks, it's soooo yelllow in my grow box now


----------



## rockerguy86 (Sep 4, 2008)

so did any of the other snowberry ever germ? if so, would you recomend it? im stuck between getting some of those or aurora indica for a small cab grow. thanks


----------

